# AiO Empfehlung?



## Grozz (23. Februar 2016)

Hey,

Ich habe derzeit einen DRP 3. Mit diesem bin ich auch sehr zufrieden von der Lautstärke und den Temps. Jedoch stört mich die enorme Größe und wollte deswegen auf AIO umsteigen. Gibt es eine die in etwa die gleiche wenn nicht sogar bessere Leistung hat? Lauter sollte sie auf keinen Fall sein.


----------



## Doggycat (23. Februar 2016)

Bessere Leistung nur mit custom wakü
Was wird eigentlich gekühlt ?


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Februar 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Gibt es eine die in etwa die gleiche wenn nicht sogar bessere Leistung hat? Lauter sollte sie auf keinen Fall sein.



Hmm die meisten AiO haben meistens laute Pumpem, und Radiatoren mit engen Lamellenabstand, was in hohen Lüfterumdrehungen resultiert um Leistung zu entfalten.

Ich würde eher in Richtung Custom Wasserkühlung gehen wenn das Budget stimmt.

BTW in wie fern stört dich denn die Größe ?


----------



## mr2insane (23. Februar 2016)

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (23. Februar 2016)

Doggycat schrieb:


> Bessere Leistung nur mit custom wakü



jop...


----------



## Grozz (23. Februar 2016)

naja find das sieht nicht so schön aus  ein i7 3770


----------



## Helljumper94 (23. Februar 2016)

Da du schon einen ziemlich guten Luftkühler hast, wird die Leistung nicht besser werden.
Wenn du dir eine holst nimm mindestens eine mit 240er Radiator, besser 280er. Dann kannste noch Silent Wings oder ähnliches drauf klatschen, dann ist es auch leise. 
Die Pumpe bei meiner alten Corsair H80i war eigentlich immer unhörbar, also lass dich davon nicht verunsichern, hier werden Komplettwaküs immer schlecht gemacht. Das einzig schlechte an denen ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. 
Aber grade im PC Segment kann man so viel Geld verbrennen, da kommt es auf die 50 € auch nicht immer an.


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2016)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> hier werden Komplettwaküs immer schlecht gemacht.



Weil die Seriensterueung so katastrophal ist.
Leise Pumpen gibt es definitiv.
Ich hatte nach drei AiO und nur laute und vibrierende Pumpen keine Lust eine vierte zu probieren.
Solche Probleme hat man aber mit einem großen Luftkühler nunmal nicht.


----------



## Grozz (24. Februar 2016)

Naja das macht mir auch angst. 
Mir gefällt die Brachiale Größe einfach nicht. 
Ich hatte son Ding noch nie manche sagen es ist gut manche wiederrum nicht. 
Was ist mit so nen Alphacool sets NexXxos?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. Februar 2016)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> ...Dann kannste noch Silent Wings oder ähnliches drauf klatschen, dann ist es auch leise. ..



Leise ja, aber die Leistung geht in den Keller. Die Lüfter sind super Gehäuse Lüfter aber taugen nichts für Radiatoren.
Egal ob Custom oder AiO.

Was ist eigentlich mit den AiO - EK-XLC Predator 240 oder fällt das schon nicht mehr unter AiO?
Da kommt doch eine Pumpe wie man sie bei vielen Custom WaKü's findet.


----------



## Helljumper94 (24. Februar 2016)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Leise ja, aber die Leistung geht in den Keller. Die Lüfter sind super Gehäuse Lüfter aber taugen nichts für Radiatoren.
> Egal ob Custom oder AiO.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit den AiO - EK-XLC Predator 240 oder fällt das schon nicht mehr unter AiO?
> Da kommt doch eine Pumpe wie man sie bei vielen Custom WaKü's findet.



Luftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?

Fazit: Entgegen häufig geäußerter Empfehlungen sind selbst die sehr offenen Silent Wings für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren geeignet. Nur der Vorsprung bei der Leistung pro Lautstärke, mit dem normalerweise Be Quiets Premium-Preise gerechtfertigt werden, schmilzt dahin.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Februar 2016)

Für das Geld gibts aber bessere Radi Lüfter, die nicht lauter sind, oder eine zusammengefummelte Abdichtung benötigen. Ich würde den SW2 jederzeit die NB BS vorziehen, zumal diese auch günstiger sind und für ne Wakü besseres Zubehör mitbringen.

Zurück zu Lück öääääh Topic:

Da du, lieber TE, ja ein riiiiießiges Gehäuse mit Platz für einen 560er Radi angegeben hast, genauso wie ein phantastisches Budget von 5000,- Euro und ein laut eigener Angabe ja sehr Bastelfleisig und Geschickt bist, würde ich dir eine Custom Wakü ans Herz legen.

Sollte ich mich doch aus versehen verlesen haben kannst du nach deiner Sperre ja mal genauere Angaben machen


----------



## v0sko (25. Februar 2016)

Servus,

da ich mich zurzeit selbst mit diesem Thema befasse, würde ich um Meinung / Einschätzung zu folgenden Produkten bitten: 

- Fractal Design Kelvin S24
- Raijintek Triton 240 & 280 (neue Version!?)
- Cooler Master Nepton 240M
- NZXT Kraken X61
- Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme

Mir persönlich würde die Triton am meisten Zusagen, allerdings gab es ja damals die Probleme mit den Rissen in der Einheit. 
Teilweise hat man gelesen, dass der Kühler zu fest angezogen wurde?!
Es gibt ja aber jetzt die 280er Version, wobei ich hier nichts gefunden habe, ob und was geändert wurde. 

Danke!!


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

Da mach ich doch mal Werbung für mich selber 

eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate habe ich soeben auf den Markplatz gestellt .

Edit:
schade, scheint sich ja nur um 240mm zu drehen, dann passt meine leider nicht ...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Februar 2016)

Die 280er ist ziemlich laut.


----------

